# if i move house?



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

if i move house what could i put my birds in if cages are too expensive?

thankyou


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

HI,what sort of birds are they.....


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

well i got 4 bourkes parakeets,3 japanese quails,4 zebra finches and 2 canaries

thanks for replying


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

How far will you be moving to.


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

about 5 miles topps


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi,Boxes should be fine with air holes[small] taped well.....


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

great thankyou


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Your welcome...


----------



## countrymom94 (Apr 6, 2008)

I use a small pet carrier with a towel in it.


----------

